# No hosepipe watering



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi all!

In Swedish news they make a big business out of the news that the use of a hosepipe f.ex to wash a car now is banned in many places in UK. What is wrong with UK? Mostly it rain all the time when I am there and it is quite often


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi all!
> 
> In Swedish news they make a big business out of the news that the use of a hosepipe f.ex to wash a car now is banned in many places in UK. What is wrong with UK? Mostly it rain all the time when I am there and it is quite often


Everything is wrong with the UK, I'm afraid to say.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Well it would certainly take far less time to say what is right with the UK than what is wrong with it


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

The UK has a major water shortage problem - it is heading towards a summer drought and has had the driest winter for decades. It has a relatively massive population and antiquated infrastructure which loses water - hence the ban. I was talking to a colleague recently (who is an ecologist) who mentioned that there is also a major concern over the loss of river species as many of the major rivers are drying up and contracting. It sounds a bit grim.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

Its like the Baikal lake in Russia or the Nile river. Water or lack of it will big the biggest challenge in the not so far away future.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

With rising sea levels and in many places rising temperatures they should build solar powered desalination plants around coastlines everywhere. 
The water should then be piped to drought stricken areas, solving the problem of starvation and rising sea levels in one go.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> With rising sea levels and in many places rising temperatures they should build solar powered desalination plants around coastlines everywhere.
> The water should then be piped to drought stricken areas, solving the problem of starvation and rising sea levels in one go.


When I made a comment about the Aspokremonos dam overspill running into the sea, I was told that the Med level is low and it needs all the help it can get to top it up.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> When I made a comment about the Aspokremonos dam overspill running into the sea, I was told that the Med level is low and it needs all the help it can get to top it up.


How silly is that?


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

I think that one of those barges near Riccos beach accidentally disturbed the plug letting some of the Med drain away.


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Well it's raining now, after hose pipe ban came in to force a few days ago! At least it is in Yorkshire - not sure about darn sarf where the ban is.

We went from summer-like temperatures one week, to snow the following week - crazy.

And by the way, we're now getting quite serious about coming over there!!!


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

:clap2:


DH59 said:


> Well it's raining now, after hose pipe ban came in to force a few days ago! At least it is in Yorkshire - not sure about darn sarf where the ban is.
> 
> We went from summer-like temperatures one week, to snow the following week - crazy.
> 
> And by the way, we're now getting quite serious about coming over there!!!


:clap2::clap2:


----------

